# Jackson NAMM 2014 Thread



## Church2224 (Jan 2, 2014)

*mod edit: again, let's keep this to leaks and actual information and not turn it into a wishlist*

I know they have been getting VERY little attention, but is Jackson releasing anything new this year at NAMM?


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 2, 2014)

Are they even going to namm this year?


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 2, 2014)

I would think so, they have been going each year


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 2, 2014)

I think Jackson has been getting quite a bit of attention lately. I think that will translate into some cool stuff this year.


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm really interested to see if they are going to update their 8 string line up. Maybe 27"+ scale lengths? 

The DKA8 was an awesome direction to go in, hopefully more of that but with a slightly longer scale length. I love the my DKA7 and they should definitely keep up the momentum after the slow start on those models. 

Hopefully they will have some great new stuff.


----------



## Zado (Jan 3, 2014)

Any pics from the facebook profile?


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 3, 2014)

They did so much new stuff over the last year I'd be surprised if there's too many changes.


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2014)

Considering the ebbs and flows of these companies relative to eachother, does this mean Jackson is moving into their abalone era?


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 3, 2014)

Possibly, though I suspect you may see the "Pro" line move to Mexico at some point.

The rumor is that the big change is that 7 strings will become an option the Custom Select stuff, which would be awesome...


----------



## feraledge (Jan 3, 2014)

eaeolian said:


> Possibly, though I suspect you may see the "Pro" line move to Mexico at some point.
> 
> The rumor is that the big change is that 7 strings will become an option the Custom Select stuff, which would be awesome...



Some of the Pro Series is in Mexico already. My DK2M is MIM and is excellent. I hope they expand the Pro Series out a bit wider. I love mine. I just hope that after a steep learning curve between the outset of the X series and the much higher quality on some of the newer ones that they won't rush anything out again for NAMM.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 3, 2014)

Betcha they come out with a Bulb signature model.


----------



## Shimme (Jan 3, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> Betcha they come out with a Bulb signature model.



Doesn't he already have a signature *series* with Mayones?


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 3, 2014)

No 7's leaked yet but this is cool


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 3, 2014)

Fenceclimber said:


> No 7's leaked yet but this is cool



Well at least they managed to put 24 frets on these ones.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 3, 2014)

Possible Dave Davidson sig?


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 3, 2014)

Im holding out for a USA select DKA with hardtail bridge.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 3, 2014)

Fenceclimber said:


> No 7's leaked yet but this is cool



Isn't that one on the far upper right hand corner a 7, the red one?? Could be a trick of the picture, but if that's a 7, then DAYUM.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks like it to me. Possible 7-in-line?


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh yeah it is! I just thought it was a SL2 or DK2MQ with a reverse headstock but now I see that there are 7 tuning pegs!


----------



## sakeido (Jan 3, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> Betcha they come out with a Bulb signature model.



hope not, would rather their next sig model goes to somebody who plays a traditional Jackson instead of an RG with a different logo on the headstock 

Dave Davidson sig would be too sick but personally I'm hoping for hardtail 7 string models in the ~$2,000 range, or a proper SLSMG 7 string with the thin tapered body and piranha inlays


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 3, 2014)

An SL2H-7 would rulllllle


----------



## vinniemallet (Jan 3, 2014)

That green one is awesome! is that USA series or pro series or something? I'm in love.



Fenceclimber said:


> No 7's leaked yet but this is cool


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Jan 3, 2014)

Man this coming year is crazy for guitars.

(Depending on price) IF The bright green sixer there comes with a fixed bridge option. Then It might have to be in my collection. Especially if it has a maple fret board option, Ebony would do as well, but I am tired of rosewood.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh shit, I just caught those Rhoads models.

Pink bevels, black/gold hardware, and the ivory/black pinstripe. Oh god those are my favorites.


----------



## narad (Jan 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh shit, I just caught those Rhoads models.
> 
> Pink bevels, black/gold hardware, and the ivory/black pinstripe. Oh god those are my favorites.



Like an Alexi Laiho sig but done by the right company


----------



## Skullet (Jan 3, 2014)

Is that green soloist new? Were they not released like mid 2013? 

One on the bay just now  

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=171189287402


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 3, 2014)

vinniemallet said:


> That green one is awesome! is that USA series or pro series or something? I'm in love.



Probably just an Indian X series. They've had that colour since 2012. 

The colour is called Kawasabi Green and yes, it really is as bright as that picture would have you believe. This is mine, a 2012 SLXT:





The colour gets A LOT of attention, it's a really good guitar as well. It's well-made and finished nicely for the price, and sounds great (it's got aftermarket DiMarzios). So yeah - it's not a new colour, it's been around a year or two now. Hopefully we'll see more of it, because it's great.



I'm sorry for derailing the thread - I wish I could help get it back on track, but I know nothing that hasn't already been said. Guesswork time:

I would expect that we'll be seeing a couple of new Pro models, that's their newest mid-range series so I guess they'd aim to expand on it a little from last year. The Pro series seems to be missing a Kelly, maybe we'll see one of those? More Kellys would always be a good thing.

IIRC Charvel are coming out with a bit of new stuff this year too, let's not forget them... I remember a thread about a Jake E Lee model?


----------



## Skullet (Jan 3, 2014)

Whole rack looks like x-series guitars tbh


----------



## Nag (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm ready to get slapped in the face by jackson awesomeness this year. the models they released in 2013 were quite awesome (read : less generic IMO than what other brands did) so I have HUGE hopes and expectations (seeing 24 fret RRs in that picture gave me chills)


----------



## Workhorse (Jan 4, 2014)

I am no Misha fan. But Jackson needs to have a body that looks like these. SICK!


----------



## Nag (Jan 4, 2014)

to me they're Ibanez RGAs built by Jackson 

doesn't mean I don't like those. that trans finish is insane.


----------



## Workhorse (Jan 4, 2014)

They look more like the RGD model to me, the horns look sharper. Anyway, it looks badass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2014)

Nah, RGDs are beveled and slightly smaller RGs. That looks like an RGA with sharper horns.


----------



## Nag (Jan 4, 2014)

c'mon kids let's not turn a Jackson thread into an Ibanez debate


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2014)

Welcome to SSO.


----------



## Shrediablo (Jan 4, 2014)

Sweet Baby Jesus! Those rhoads guitars look awesome!  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 4, 2014)

Upon closer inspection, that red 7 string looks like a bolt on. I'd be less psyched about a Dinky 7 but it would still be cool.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll be at NAMM and hopefully they add a soloist SL2H 7 to the USA Select Custom list... one can wish right?


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jan 4, 2014)

Fenceclimber said:


> No 7's leaked yet but this is cool



"No 7s"
*sees a red Dinky 7 sitting on the far right*

I need some up front pics of that thing, stat


----------



## Nag (Jan 4, 2014)

djpharoah said:


> I'll be at NAMM and hopefully they add a soloist SL2H 7 to the USA Select Custom list... one can wish right?




tired of having to order full customs each time, huh ? 

on a more serious note, yeah, it would be sick.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 4, 2014)

That in-line 7 looks neat from that long-distance off-angle shot, but I suspect I'll still think the headstock is too big for the body. Jackson just needs to bite the bullet and slightly increase the size of the Soloist/Dinky body when they use their in-line headstock. 

Or just use the Strat head


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone know where you can buy that guitar rack?


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 4, 2014)

I think that black one all the way in the back might be an all-maple-neck Dinky 7 

It's also interesting that the SL2Hs have blade switches instead of the old 3-way toggles. Looks like they might be adding coil-split options to those, which is cool.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 4, 2014)

I have a question about an unknown Jackson 7 that I played at Guitar Center. 

Soloist
7 string. 
Matte black
SLS headstock 
White binding
26.5" scale
EMG's
Hipshot style fixed bridge
Piranha tooth inlays
Vol-tone with a toggle switch if I remember correctly. 
Indonesian made

The front of the tag had no model name, and the back/bar code side called it a SLAT7FXMG but when I looked it up, it was non-existent. It is also not on any music dealer websites. 

Possible 2014 model that was released too early?


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 4, 2014)

7stringDemon said:


> I have a question about an unknown Jackson 7 that I played at Guitar Center.
> 
> Soloist
> 7 string.
> ...



Special limited runs for GC and MF. Here and Here


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks!

Why the fudge wasn't I able to find it? Must be stupid 

Derp. I know why. I got the model name wrong.


----------



## Exit Existence (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll take one of those alexi laiho black/yellow RRs next year!

I was disapointed in the RR24s so hopefully these will be a bit better quality for the money. 

Not a great year for Jackson IMO, they take way too long getting their new models out. 

The new "pro" series for examples, we have 2 guitar centers near buy and a local place that has way more inventory than both GC combined and the only new jacksons I saw at either place were XT models and one SLAT 7.

I've only seen 2 people on this forum get the new pro series. One of those people got a damaged one and they told them they were out of stock at the factory lol


----------



## Exit Existence (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll take one of those alexi laiho black/yellow RRs next year!

I was disappointed in the RR24s so hopefully these will be a bit better quality for the money.

Not a great year for Jackson IMO, they take way too long getting their new models out. 

The new "pro" series for examples, we have 2 guitar centers near buy and a local place that has way more inventory than both GC combined and the only new jacksons I saw at either place were XT models and one SLAT 7.

I've only seen 2 people on this forum get the new pro series. One of those people got a damaged one and they told them they were out of stock at the factory lol


----------



## feraledge (Jan 4, 2014)

Exit Existence said:


> I'll take one of those alexi laiho black/yellow RRs next year!
> 
> I was disapointed in the RR24s so hopefully these will be a bit better quality for the money.
> 
> ...


 

Absolutely false. I've seen plenty of other Pro Series NGDs, including 2 from me. I've got an RRMG and a DK2M and love them both.
I've seen some issues at the beginning of new runs with Jackson, both in the X and Pro Series, but then they've got some killer guitars after the kinks were worked out.
They just need to not rush production.


----------



## oracles (Jan 4, 2014)

Those Kelly's look sweet! Hopefully there's a few hardtails amongst them!


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Jan 4, 2014)

Some pointy 7s. Don't know if they're going to be production models or not, but there will be at least one "pointy" 7 string, that I know of.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 4, 2014)

Sl1 and Sl2 and SlH-7 with a maple fret board that doesn't cost $3,000.00 would be a nice start


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 4, 2014)

If they could add to the Pro series line of SL2s, that'd be awesome. Or add more models in the $900-$1250 price range, specifically Soloists and Dinkys, and preferably adding in sevens. I'm thinking along the lines of perhaps the COW7.


----------



## rainbowbrite (Jan 5, 2014)

i want a creme kelly. i miss my ke2 i had about 10 years ago.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 5, 2014)

djpharoah said:


> I'll be at NAMM and hopefully they add a soloist SL2H 7 to the USA Select Custom list... one can wish right?


This NEEDS to happen with proper sized inlays and headstock.


----------



## Nag (Jan 5, 2014)

DavidLopezJr said:


> This NEEDS to happen with proper sized inlays and headstock.




SO. MUCH. THIS.

I don't know what this Jackson fetish is, for gigantic headstocks on every 7/8 string. it's annoying as hell.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 6, 2014)

Yay, the RR24's are coming back! 

Now where's a new RR7?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 6, 2014)

i wish theyd make more with the broderick styled headstocks


----------



## s4tch (Jan 6, 2014)

Nagash said:


> I don't know what this Jackson fetish is, for gigantic headstocks on every 7/8 string. it's annoying as hell.



Headstock is one of the reasons why Misha's Jackson 7s are so cool. (And no, I don't want to get back on the Ibanez RGA vs. RGD trail.  )


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jan 6, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like it to me. Possible 7-in-line?



Yeah it's a 7. Reversed in-line.


----------



## tmfrank (Jan 6, 2014)

Not to jump on the Misha bandwagon, but give me literally either of these and I'd be so happy. 

Hell, the one on the left might just make me learn to love double locking


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 6, 2014)

I would be seriously surprised if Misha didn't get some sort of model be it signature or custom shop....


----------



## Skullet (Jan 6, 2014)

* Comes in to see if there's any jackson news and sees most people wishing for misha models* . Isn't this for actual confirmed news and not an "i wish" thread  ? 

In relation to that ONE pic of actual new models - the 7 with the Reveresed headstock looks nice


----------



## sakeido (Jan 6, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> *mod edit: again, let's keep this to leaks and actual information and not turn it into a wishlist*



just a reminder from the OP, since every time I see this thread bumped I am assuming there is news when really its just another djent kiddy wishing Jackson made an Ibanez RGA sig model. .... off already


----------



## Edika (Jan 6, 2014)

I really hope they bring the RR24 back. They were really sexy guitars with very nice specs. I know there where some equivalents in the X series but something in the Japanese quality frame I would be very much into. And pointy 7 strings? I am very much intrigued! I would expect a King V as it is their most well known pointy guitar with more possibilities to sell.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 6, 2014)

sakeido said:


> just a reminder from the OP, since every time I see this thread bumped I am assuming there is news when really its just another djent kiddy wishing Jackson made an Ibanez RGA sig model. .... off already



Tell it like it is! 

So Mike this 7 string Custom Select, will we be able to get Floyd option on it?


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Jan 6, 2014)

vinniemallet said:


> That green one is awesome! is that USA series or pro series or something? I'm in love.




Looks like a 7 string dinky with a reversed inline 7 headstock in the upper right corner. .... and Yes!


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Jan 7, 2014)

Edika said:


> I really hope they bring the RR24 back. They were really sexy guitars with very nice specs. I know there where some equivalents in the X series but something in the Japanese quality frame I would be very much into. And pointy 7 strings? I am very much intrigued! I would expect a King V as it is their most well known pointy guitar with more possibilities to sell.


 
_Pointier_


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 7, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> Tell it like it is!
> 
> So Mike this 7 string Custom Select, will we be able to get Floyd option on it?



Dunno, but I would assume so. If they do a Floyd on top, I'll be ordering one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 7, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> So Mike this 7 string Custom Select, will we be able to get Floyd option on it?





eaeolian said:


> Dunno, but I would assume so. If they do a Floyd on top, I'll be ordering one.



You guys are talking about the B7, correct? Or did I miss something?


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 7, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> You guys are talking about the B7, correct? Or did I miss something?



I am at least.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 7, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> I am at least.


 
Ok, cool.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 8, 2014)

http://www.themusiczoo.com/blog/2014/pre-order-new-2014-charvels-guthrie-govan-jake-e-lee/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2014)

ITT: Charvel saying ".... you" to people with low incomes this year. 

Goddamn I hope Joe's sig being a San Dimas Style 2 means they're also bringing it back as a cheaper version. Don't care if it's MiC or MiM.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 8, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


>



The rise and fall in serotonin that I had between seeing Joe's Style 2 Sig and the price would make a junkie cry.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 8, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ITT: Charvel saying ".... you" to people with low incomes this year.
> 
> Goddamn I hope Joe's sig being a San Dimas Style 2 means they're also bringing it back as a cheaper version. Don't care if it's MiC or MiM.



^ This, but MIM por favor.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 9, 2014)

I really wish they'd expand on the Pro Series. I'd love to see something similar to these available in more finishes, seven string variants, different bridge or pickup configurations, etc... especially the Soloists.


----------



## lukeshallperish (Jan 9, 2014)

sell2792 said:


>



my god.....that purple one....shwing!


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh my god a Gojira sig, shut up and take my money


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 9, 2014)

Guthrie Govan Specs said:


> As a preeminent modern virtuoso, U.K. guitar master Guthrie Govan dazzles all who hear him. After two years in meticulous development working closely with the man himself, Charvel is profoundly pleased to introduce the ultimate ultra-pro guitar&#8212;the Guthrie Govan Signature model. With so many special features and highperformance appointments, it&#8217;s truly the ideal expression of Govan&#8217;s artistry rendered in distinctive Charvel form.
> The San Dimas body has a beautiful bird&#8217;seye maple or flame maple top, with a thin clear matte finish and a specially contoured heel (sans neck plate) for easy access to the upper reaches of the fingerboard. The bolt-on neck is quartersawn flame maple with a &#8220;caramelized&#8221; heat and drying treatment that makes it sound and feel much older, with graphite reinforcement and a convenient truss rod adjustment wheel at the body end. Most unusually for a San Dimas model, the compound-radius (12&#8221;-16&#8221 flame-maple fingerboard spans two octaves, with the same caramelized treatment as the neck, 24 extra jumbo stainless steel frets and special maple dot inlays with ebony borders.
> Other premium features include three specially wound Charvel custom MFB pickups arranged in a versatile HSH configuration with five-way switching for the expansive tonal openness and dynamic sensitivity that Govan demands, two notched control knobs (master volume, master tone) with brass position markers set into the body, recessed original-style NOS Floyd Rose® tremolo bridge with Tremol-No&#8482; unit and oversized brass block, bone nut, chrome hardware and 25.5&#8221; scale length.
> 
> ...





Jake E. Lee Specs said:


> For decades now, the most requested Charvel guitar ever is a Jake E Lee signature model based on the distinctive white &#8220;Charvel-ized&#8221; instrument the great guitarist has played ever since he bought it new back in 1975. With this special guitar, from his first notable successes in the early 1980s through an acclaimed career that continues today with Red Dragon Cartel, Lee remains an admired and influential musician&#8217;s musician. It is with great pride, then, that Charvel now introduces the first instrument in the Jake E Lee Signature series, the Charvel JEL Signature Pearl White guitar.
> It is the instrument that Charvel players have long clamored for, with the familiar So-Cal ash body contours, the unmistakable lavender-hued Pearl White finish, the reverse-slanting DiMarzio® neck and middle pickups and the Seymour Duncan® JB humbucking bridge pickup. Other premium features include a quartersawn maple neck with oiled back finish, compound-radius (12&#8221;-16&#8221 rosewood fingerboard with 21 medium jumbo frets and bone nut, single control knob (volume) and fiveway white-tip pickup switch, single-ply black pickguard, hard-tail bridge with black base plate, Gotoh® tuners with pearl buttons, and more. Hard-shell case included.
> 
> 
> ...





Joe Duplantier Specs said:


> Charvel is proud to honor Gojira&#8217;s Joe Duplantier with a signature model of distinctively elegant ferocity. The Joe Duplantier Signature San Dimas Style 2 is designed with the latest in Charvel high performance, Duplantier&#8217;s preferred style and specs, and monster tone equal to his band&#8217;s name from dual Charvel custom MFB humbucking pickups.
> The San Dimas Style 2 body has a specially contoured heel for easy access to the upper reaches of the fingerboard, and the bound mahogany neck has a smooth oiled back finish and convenient truss rod adjustment wheel at the body end. Other premium features include a compound-radius (12&#8221;-16&#8221 ebony fingerboard with 22 medium jumbo frets and special 12th-fret Gojira &#8220;G&#8221; mother-of-pearl inlay, three-way toggle pickup switching and single knurled control knob (volume) in special placement slightly back from playing position, Tune-O-Matic bridge with stop tailpiece, Charvel locking tuners and black hardware. Available in Flat Black and Flat Gray with matching headstock. Hard-shell case included.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Charvel USA Guthrie Govan San Dimas Signature Electric Guitar - Birds Eye Maple Top

Charvel USA Jake E Lee Signature Pearl Electric Guitar - Pearl White

Charvel USA Joe Duplantier San Dimas Signature Electric Guitar - Satin Black


_*Edit: The Music Zoo has corrected the price on the Jake E. Lee sig.*_

*Before Correction:
*
*






After Correction: 
*


----------



## Nlelith (Jan 10, 2014)

lukeshallperish said:


> my god.....that purple one....shwing!


DK2MHT DINKY DMP... Had this on my wish list for quite a while, especially considering it's price. Love those specs, but afraid pickups are not good for metal... Anyway, I guess I'll just wait for Schecter Banshee 2014...


----------



## feraledge (Jan 10, 2014)

Nlelith said:


> DK2MHT DINKY DMP... Had this on my wish list for quite a while, especially considering it's price. Love those specs, but afraid pickups are not good for metal... Anyway, I guess I'll just wait for Schecter Banshee 2014...



I have the DK2M Silverburst with the Floyd. I've tried the JB/59 set in many guitars (EMGs are my standard) and never liked them. But in the Dinky they sound incredible for metal. IMO there's something about the combination of maple neck, bolt on to alder body that gives the JB a place to shine.
If you haven't liked the JB before, definitely give this guitar a shot.


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 10, 2014)

that pink rhoads might as well have COBHC painted on the back.


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 10, 2014)

Just found out that they finally changed the design of the god awful X-series headstock! Yay!


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 10, 2014)

Nothing really impresses me on the rack, those two blue jacksons the "bulb" axes looked pretty sick though


----------



## mcd (Jan 10, 2014)

antique white kelly? ME WANT


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 11, 2014)

No news on the dominion ? That's the only Jackson I really wait for.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 11, 2014)

sell2792 said:


>




Dude, what is this?


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 11, 2014)

^ Jackson® Products


----------



## chinooo (Jan 13, 2014)

My local dealer gave me his 2014 catalog, and aside from the B7's (which are not that new) and the Pro Series Dinky 7 and 8 , there are not a lot of things that I really like in there. I was really hoping for a MM Signature Model, but well, probably next year


----------



## feraledge (Jan 13, 2014)

^ Any chance on some catalog scans?


----------



## Yimmj (Jan 13, 2014)

You just post the cover of the catalog? Satan himself wouldnt be so cruel


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 13, 2014)

feraledge said:


> ^ Any chance on some catalog scans?



+1


----------



## chinooo (Jan 13, 2014)

hahaha, sorry about that. For sure in a few hours when I get back home, I'll scan it and let you guys have a sneak peek


----------



## BlankPlank91 (Jan 13, 2014)

For the love of god what are the new 7's? Any V's or Warriors?


----------



## Forkface (Jan 13, 2014)

hahahahahahahah pinche chino culo


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hoping for the B7 to have a custom select option still in that catalog.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 13, 2014)

Fenceclimber said:


> Just found out that they finally changed the design of the god awful X-series headstock! Yay!



Wait. . . . How was it God-awful? I see the changes, but it all looked good. 
Hell, I think I liked the logo size and placement on the older one more.


----------



## darren (Jan 13, 2014)

That purple Dinky!


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 13, 2014)

> ]Wait. . . . How was it God-awful? I see the changes, but it all looked good.
> Hell, I think I liked the logo size and placement on the older one more.




I think it looks wrong, the picture doesn't show it that well but I have a SLX and it doesn't look good at all IMO, if I had seen one before the official reveal of the X series I'd probably mistake it for a fake. To each their own I guess, my SLX plays great though!


----------



## chinooo (Jan 13, 2014)

Whats up guys, sorry about the wait. I was trying to scan the book but my scanner is giving me a hard time so I decided to just snap a few pictures out of the catalog. I'm not a Jackson fan boy, so I really don't know which models are new, so if you guys have any particular request, just let me know so I can take better pictures of a particular model or look for one. Here you go

Flickr: chinooo_'s Photostream


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2014)

DSC00482 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

For those that wanted an in-line 7-string... There you go.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 13, 2014)

chinooo said:


> Whats up guys, sorry about the wait. I was trying to scan the book but my scanner is giving me a hard time so I decided to just snap a few pictures out of the catalog. I'm not a Jackson fan boy, so I really don't know which models are new, so if you guys have any particular request, just let me know so I can take better pictures of a particular model or look for one. Here you go
> 
> Flickr: chinooo_'s Photostream



Thank you for the pics man!

A little surprised not to see any new USA models.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 13, 2014)

DSC00482 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Curious to check that out.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ITT: Charvel saying ".... you" to people with low incomes this year.
> 
> Goddamn I hope Joe's sig being a San Dimas Style 2 means they're also bringing it back as a cheaper version. Don't care if it's MiC or MiM.



There's nothing surprising about that pricing since all of the artist guitars are custom shop models  

Charvel makes what, fifty cheaper models now? 

Let's hope there is a forthcoming "price correction" on the Govan sig since it's $1k more than all the other ones


----------



## feraledge (Jan 13, 2014)

That Pro Series DK7M in black with the maple fretboard is just so insanely tempting. When that pops up on American Musical with the 8 payment plan I'm probably going to have to pull the trigger. Looks so awesome.


----------



## darren (Jan 13, 2014)

LOL @ "reach around" neck joint. Kinda curious to see how they've done that with three bolts.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 13, 2014)

I just might have to give those new 7-string Dinkys a reach around.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 14, 2014)

reverse inlay seven string headstock?!


----------



## Forkface (Jan 14, 2014)

btw am i reading it wrong or, in the specs for said reverse headstock 7 string, it says maple fretboard, when it kinda CLEARLY shows a rosewood (or even ebony) one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2014)

Look at the black guitar.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 14, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Look at the black guitar.



yeah but for the red one it says maple fretboard too. maybe they have both models with both fretboard options.


----------



## Skullet (Jan 14, 2014)

Where are these X series RR's with the bright colours ? 

I like the new Mark Morton Sig and the 7 inline model


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 14, 2014)

Strange that they went back to 25.5" scale for the reverse 7.

I'm sure people prefer it, but all the recent 7's they've been doing were 26.5". I suppose variety is always good.

You guys think there are any other models waiting to be revealed at NAMM?


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Jan 14, 2014)

ElasticPancakes said:


> You guys think there are any other models waiting to be revealed at NAMM?



Hopefully, or I'll be sorely disappointed.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 14, 2014)

no Kelly ? No V ? What's wrong with V'sssssssssssssssssss ?


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm always hoping for a 7 string import KV, but I know it's pretty unlikely.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 14, 2014)

As a bathroom catalog enthusiast, I've always found jackson's catalogs to be horribly incomplete.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jan 14, 2014)

manu80 said:


> no Kelly ? No V ? What's wrong with V'sssssssssssssssssss ?



The Kelly for sure has been overlooked as a model by Jackson since Marty Friedman left (seems that way to me at least)


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey chinooo, were there any new RR's in the catalog, like you see in this picture?


----------



## chinooo (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes, actually the black and the white one are on the catalog, I snapped a few pics, and also of a few Kelly's 
here you go 

Flickr: chinooo_'s Photostream



Black Mamba said:


> Hey chinooo, were there any new RR's in the catalog, like you see in this picture?


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 14, 2014)

chinooo said:


> Yes, actually the black and the white one are on the catalog, I snapped a few pics, and also of a few Kelly's
> here you go
> 
> Flickr: chinooo_'s Photostream



Thanks again man!


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks like im buying jackson this year...


----------



## manu80 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah thanks !
Agree with the kelly/friedman syndrom. Too bad...


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 16, 2014)

Looking at the DK7, kudos Jackson you've listened to criticism and have introduced a slimmer in-line headstock on a production model.

Dammit I promised the missus as well...no-more 7's...


----------



## mnit1965 (Jan 16, 2014)

While browsing Thomann website, i just found this (expected delivirey 10.02.2014):

Jackson JS32 DKA-M Dinky BLK
Jackson JS32 DKA-M Dinky BLK - Thomann UK

So it seems to be an arch-top js32, with maple fretboard (although the description says "white pearloid sharkfin inlays"). 

Does anyone knows more about this model?


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't know anything about it but man it looks awesome!


----------



## Yimmj (Jan 16, 2014)

Any kind of jackson with a maple fretboard just makes me drool. im excited about that JS32 DKA M! looks very promising


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you jackson for that 7 reverse head. passives. floyd. maple board. My wife will kill me.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 16, 2014)

the domminions make me a very happy person


----------



## Dooky (Jan 16, 2014)

The DK7M is exactly what I have been waiting for!


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jan 17, 2014)

Those DK7s...
Apart from a typo on the catalog listing for the DK7Q (says maple fingerboard, yet you see a rosewood fingerboard)


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 17, 2014)

Bad move with no misha signature, or anything innovative or different even at all. I'm not a big periphery fan but the shape is fantastic.


----------



## MrPowers (Jan 17, 2014)

I think a DK7M will make a fine addition to my DKA7!
... unless PRS releases a USA production 7 string this year


----------



## feraledge (Jan 17, 2014)

Custom Select Run KV Blackened. These days I'm not reaching for black guitars first, but damn this is sexy.


----------



## DC23 (Jan 18, 2014)

Reminds me of when I was super into Jacksons and always waited for Namm. Each year, it was just like 30 custom shop painted Mike Learn models that were out of my budget. Looked great though! I don't know what the aversion to plain USA SL2H-7s. Custom shop has been doing em for a while so I don't know why they don't just release any!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 18, 2014)

feraledge said:


> Custom Select Run KV Blackened. These days I'm not reaching for black guitars first, but damn this is sexy.




damn beautiful! way better than the mille sig.


----------



## gunch (Jan 18, 2014)

Duplantier getting a sig = 



Tyler said:


> i wish theyd make more with the broderick styled headstocks



no pls

Hope Jackson puts out something close to the SLSMG or SLS3 again though


----------



## WolleK (Jan 18, 2014)

Nobody shows love for the new Mark Morton signatures?


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 18, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> Duplantier getting a sig =
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ Yes please. SLSMG is one of my favourite guitars ever. The x series (SLATTXMG3-6) didn't do them justice. Not bad guitars, but I'd like to see a slightly higher end production run. Maybe a pro series version (without emgs...)


----------



## Skullet (Jan 18, 2014)

WolleK said:


> Nobody shows love for the new Mark Morton signatures?



I'm showing love by asking my dealer the price then putting a deposit down on the black beauty


----------



## jdeathkelly (Jan 18, 2014)

Skullet said:


> I'm showing love by asking my dealer the price then putting a deposit down on the black beauty


Please post that price. I need the ivory one in my life


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 18, 2014)

WolleK said:


> Nobody shows love for the new Mark Morton signatures?



I did ask a few pages earlier if they were still planned.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 19, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> I did ask a few pages earlier if they were still planned.



It appears they're confirmed. It's in the catalog a few pages back.


----------



## Skullet (Jan 20, 2014)

jdeathkelly said:


> Please post that price. I need the ivory one in my life



Sadly my dealer will not have prices till later in the week


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Jan 20, 2014)

So, nothing on the Misha sig?


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Jan 20, 2014)

The white dominion is starting to make my bank account worried about what I might do to it.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 20, 2014)

That's the new 3 bolt joint. There is zero sculpting on the bass side of it and it's a full thickness heel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2014)

I wonder how good that is? I know Fender used to do 3-bolt joints, but not in that style.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 20, 2014)

That black maple neck 7 is super cool. It reminds me of the Dinky Reverse model from the 90's (Super cool guitar).


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm waiting for some fancy RR with 7 strings and kickass pickups


----------



## feraledge (Jan 20, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder how good that is? I know Fender used to do 3-bolt joints, but not in that style.



This has been around for a year now and I've had my Pro Series DK2M for about 7 months now. It remains my current favorite guitar and I've had and foresee zero issues with the neck joint.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## possumkiller (Jan 21, 2014)

I like the truss rod wheel.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 21, 2014)

aw. the black one doesn't have black binding. 

but oh well, she would still be mine!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 21, 2014)

feraledge said:


> Custom Select Run KV Blackened. These days I'm not reaching for black guitars first, but damn this is sexy.


 
I.WANT.A.7!


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 21, 2014)

NAMM preview:


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 22, 2014)

If only that pink RR was a 7... Wishes would come true


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's John Mayer checking out a Soloist. Look at those mini-toggles, looks like Jackson's going old school.


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 22, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> Here's John Mayer checking out a Soloist. Look at those mini-toggles, looks like Jackson's going old school.



Just wish it was his girlfriend posing with the guitar. That is all.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 22, 2014)

I wish they used that color in an import... that one is most likely a usa one and I cant afford that shit


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 22, 2014)

On closer inspection I'm wondering if that is indeed a genuine 80's Soloist. Check the wear on the fine tuners where the paint has worn off, or am I seeing things?


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 22, 2014)

BigBaldIan said:


> On closer inspection I'm wondering if that is indeed a genuine 80's Soloist. Check the wear on the fine tuners where the paint has worn off, or am I seeing things?



Perhaps it's light reflections? Not sure myself.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 22, 2014)

ElasticPancakes said:


> Perhaps it's light reflections? Not sure myself.



Well my eyesight isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Riverrunsred (Jan 22, 2014)

BigBaldIan said:


> On closer inspection I'm wondering if that is indeed a genuine 80's Soloist. Check the wear on the fine tuners where the paint has worn off, or am I seeing things?



Could be some of that fake relic business that is in fashion these days.


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 22, 2014)

Riverrunsred said:


> Could be some of that fake relic business that is in fashion these days.



Possibly. never got on with that idea myself. I'll naturally relic my own sh**, thanks very much.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 22, 2014)

Jackson updated their website, here are the new models: http://www.jacksonguitars.com/features/coming-soon/

The Soloist Mayer is holding is a 30th Anniversary Soloist:


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice Jacksons. An ebony board on that Black 7 string Dinky would sell me straight away.


----------



## s4tch (Jan 22, 2014)

^Dat Soloist!  Also, the new neck-tru Rhoads and the DK7 look killer.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 22, 2014)

OMG that Soloist. I don't know why I desperate want it. I don't use 6 strings or really like such pointy guitars but I want it I want it I want it...


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2014)

Hot damn


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 22, 2014)

^ Yes, I love those.


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 22, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> That's the new 3 bolt joint. There is zero sculpting on the bass side of it and it's a full thickness heel.



So is it comfortable or not? I have yet to try one.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 22, 2014)

> New for 2014, Jackson commemorates 30 years of sonic mayhem with the 30th Anniversary Soloist. This master-built limited-run homage to the godfather of high-performance guitars is the perfect combination of past and present, with features that evoke the Soloist&#8217;s debut year of 1984 and contemporary Jackson design elements.
> 
> *Hand-built by longtime Jackson Master Builder Mike Shannon*, the 30th Anniversary Soloist is armed with a poplar body and a three-piece quartersawn through-body maple neck with original-era &#8220;old skool&#8221; neck joint. Other fearsome features include a compound-radius ebony fingerboard with 24 frets and mother-of-pearl inlays, EMG® SA1 active single-coil neck and middle pickups, EMG® 81 active humbucking bridge pickup, three mini pickup-selector switches, top-mounted vintage-style &#8220;1984&#8221; Floyd Rose® bridge and more. Available in original Gloss Black, Ivory, Ferrari Red, Pink and Yellow finishes, and includes commemorative 30th Anniversary Soloist hard-shell case.



Pretty awesome, but will definitely be out of my price range........... for now.


----------



## jdeathkelly (Jan 22, 2014)

717ctsjz said:


> Hot damn



The Ivory one has a matching headstock!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 22, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Yup. I want it


----------



## Dooky (Jan 22, 2014)

For me, I'd say this is the best year of new guitars that I have seen in a looooooong time. In previous years there really hasn't been anything that has excited me - this year however, there are multiple things! The DK7-M & DK7-Q are definitely two of them!... Just can't decide which one to get first - love the maple board of the DK7-M, but I really like the red finish & matching headstock of the DK7-Q.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 22, 2014)

Courtesy of Steve Rose, @guitardisorder on twitter:


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jan 22, 2014)

Jackson... come on. Is an OFR really that much more expensive that you have to skimp on bridges. Also, basswood... of all the fvcking things you could have made those import neckthru's out of, you chose basswood. Has there not been enough people bitching about basswood guitars on the internet since teh inception of this forum and others like it? Ya f$%#ed me. Could've used Ash, Alder, Mahogany, all pretty common and not any more or less expensive, but no... basswood. Fortunately, they are neckthru so the majority of the tone comes from the neck but still. I guess if I want a neckthru Kelly or Rhoads with a tastier tonewood I'll have to go American. Or was that your plan all along...


----------



## Nag (Jan 22, 2014)

Haunted Cereal said:


> Jackson... come on. Is an OFR really that much more expensive that you have to skimp on bridges. Also, basswood... of all the fvcking things you could have made those import neckthru's out of, you chose basswood. Has there not been enough people bitching about basswood guitars on the internet since teh inception of this forum and others like it? Ya f$%#ed me. Could've used Ash, Alder, Mahogany, all pretty common and not any more or less expensive, but no... basswood. Fortunately, they are neckthru so the majority of the tone comes from the neck but still. I guess if I want a neckthru Kelly or Rhoads with a tastier tonewood I'll have to go American. Or was that your plan all along...



About the basswood... do you really think Jackson listens to their customers ? I actually wonder if the guys at Jackson play Jackson guitars. If they did, they'd have noticed that the Rhoads and especially the Kelly designs neckdive like crazy and they even might have changed anything about it. I like Jackson guitars but I've learnt not to expect too much from them.

rant over


----------



## narad (Jan 22, 2014)

Nagash said:


> About the basswood... do you really think Jackson listens to their customers ? I actually wonder if the guys at Jackson play Jackson guitars. If they did, they'd have noticed that the Rhoads and especially the Kelly designs neckdive like crazy and they even might have changed anything about it. I like Jackson guitars but I've learnt not to expect too much from them.
> 
> rant over



People don't play Rhoads or Kellys for the ergonomics. What are you proposing to change exactly that'll fix this? Fill the one of the body wings with lead?


----------



## ddk (Jan 23, 2014)

Hmm... want to see more of the Joe Duplantier sigs


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 23, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> Courtesy of Steve Rose, @guitardisorder on twitter:



This


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

The world needs more superteles.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Jan 23, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The world needs more superteles.



Those 2 of Joe's sigs are pretty nice, I really like that grey one!


----------



## Fathand (Jan 23, 2014)

That black Morton Pro gives me GAS. As I'm a bit uneducated of the current Jackson line, enlighten me - are those a better MIJ series, or what?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 23, 2014)

^ No more MIJ Jacksons. Some of the nicer imports are made in Mexico like the Fenders. Not sure where the Morton sigs are made.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's Joe talking about his new signature model.



_*Here are some Jacksons at NAMM:*_


A Phil Collen inspired Kelly? Yes, please.





Some badass customs.





7 string Soloist.





30th Anniversary Soloists. I need one of each.





Awesome new Dominions.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 23, 2014)

I spy a few 7s in those customs: Pablo Rhoads, archtop Soloist with BKPs, and a white SL2H-7.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 23, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> A Phil Collen inspired Kelly? Yes, please.



That is awesome! I love Phil Collins!


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 23, 2014)

donray1527 said:


> So is it comfortable or not? I have yet to try one.



Surprisingly it was very comfy and out of the way.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jan 23, 2014)

i need that three pickup flat top kelly....holy %$&*


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2014)

>



A very specific part of my body is growing


----------



## Rojne (Jan 23, 2014)

The Guthrie..


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 23, 2014)

I spy a black with lime green bevels/inlays/binding RR 7 string with a reverse headstock. They couldn't give that to us in a production model, but tease us with a custom model at NAMM.


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 23, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> I spy a black with lime green bevels/inlays/binding RR 7 string with a reverse headstock. They couldn't give that to us in a production model, but tease us with a custom model at NAMM.



God, WHY?


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 23, 2014)

*More pics of the Guthrie here:* NAMM 2014: Charvel Guthrie Govan Signature launched | NAMM 2014: Charvel Guthrie Govan Signature launched | Guitar News | MusicRadar

*More Charvels: Jake E. Lee sig, Duplantier sig, and some Desolations.* NAMM 2014: Charvel stand in pictures | NAMM 2014: Charvel stand in pictures | Guitar News | MusicRadar


----------



## geoffshreds (Jan 23, 2014)

Haunted Cereal said:


> Jackson... come on. Is an OFR really that much more expensive that you have to skimp on bridges. Also, basswood... of all the fvcking things you could have made those import neckthru's out of, you chose basswood. Has there not been enough people bitching about basswood guitars on the internet since teh inception of this forum and others like it? Ya f$%#ed me. Could've used Ash, Alder, Mahogany, all pretty common and not any more or less expensive, but no... basswood. Fortunately, they are neckthru so the majority of the tone comes from the neck but still. I guess if I want a neckthru Kelly or Rhoads with a tastier tonewood I'll have to go American. Or was that your plan all along...


pro series rhoads is alder neck thru...
you can have mine for 650$


----------



## ddk (Jan 23, 2014)

nice video on the Duplantier sig, thanks Black Mamba.

Looks like this is going to be a $2K+ guitar


----------



## tank (Jan 23, 2014)

I hope in a low budget version of the govan sig


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 23, 2014)

ddk said:


> nice video on the Duplantier sig, thanks Black Mamba.



No problem!


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 23, 2014)

Are the Charvel custom shop and Jackson CS the same shop?


----------



## manu80 (Jan 23, 2014)

that Duplantier sig os the best thing I've seen so far for 2014. I like the bowen and the Merrow but this charvel is hot...


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 23, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> 30th Anniversary Soloists. I need one of each.



I'm so getting the pink one.

If only anyone had an idea of how much...


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 23, 2014)

They look so sick.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 23, 2014)

jeleopard said:


> I'm so getting the pink one.
> 
> If only anyone had an idea of how much...



Here's another pic of the pink:


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2014)

The yellow is hands down the coolest. White is great but too classic now,the boring black is boring,the red one is meh and I'm not sure I'm man enough to play the pink one


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh my gawd I need the yellow one! And the white one! And the pink one! 

I actually almost scored an old Professional series Soloist just like the white one (but with a 5-way instead of individual on/off's) but got beat to it


----------



## Force (Jan 23, 2014)

The website says the anniversary soloists are built by Mike Shannon, so i would say they will be rather expensive.


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 23, 2014)

Force said:


> The website says the anniversary soloists are built by Mike Shannon, so i would say they will be rather expensive.



I just saw that too. Dammit to hell.


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2014)

Force said:


> The website says the anniversary soloists are built by Mike Shannon, so i would say* they will be rather expensive*.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## xDarkCrisisx (Jan 26, 2014)

I posted this in the other Jackson thread but I'll post it here too. Looks like the pro series Dominions are made in Mexico as show in this video.


----------



## Fathand (Jan 26, 2014)

xDarkCrisisx said:


> I posted this in the other Jackson thread but I'll post it here too. Looks like the pro series Dominions are made in Mexico as show in this video.



I would suspect that the price point would then be about the same as the higher end mexican signatures (Blackmore, J. Vaughan, etc.)? I hope so.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2014)

I'd imagine them being in the $900 - $1300 range?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jan 26, 2014)

I love the red seven string!


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 26, 2014)

Would be great to get a MIM Duplantier sig. For those us us who can't justify dropping $2k+ on a guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2014)

Yup, but Charvel doesn't seem to like releasing imported sigs.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Church2224 (Jan 26, 2014)

I wonder what he means by releases all throughout the year, hoping for a USA Select Soloist 7 string Soloist as an official release.


----------



## tommychains (Jan 26, 2014)

Man those soloists are HOT! Thought about getting my charvel model 6 a cousin  i'd love one in pink, but the ones made by mike shannon are waayyy out of my reach.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jan 26, 2014)

Fenceclimber said:


> No 7's leaked yet but this is cool



I lust for that off white Kelly.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 26, 2014)

Daddy needs DK7M


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jan 26, 2014)

Nlelith said:


> but afraid pickups are not good for metal...



I would love to know where you get your information. I think the proper sentence would have been "I don't prefer those pickups for metal"

I'm pretty sure Joe Duplantier and many, many other metal as **** guys would disagree with you.


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 27, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> I wonder what he means by releases all throughout the year, hoping for a USA Select Soloist 7 string Soloist as an official release.



Maybe they are staggering their releases this year?

Perhaps all their models weren't ready for NAMM this year or they are being unconventional? 

At least I hope so  I was greedy and hoping for more from Jackson this year. Maybe there are still surprises coming. I would kill for a natural finish Dinky pro of some kind.


----------



## Eternal Darkness (Jan 27, 2014)

ElasticPancakes said:


> I would kill for a natural finish Dinky pro of some kind.



They actually have one out already (well quilt natural, anyway):


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 27, 2014)

Eternal Darkness said:


> They actually have one out already (well quilt natural, anyway):



Yeah that one is great, I should have elaborated. A non flamed natural finish. Something like a spalted maple or natural ash. I know I know, that's custom shop territory and a dream that will likely never come true, but I can still dream


----------



## Eternal Darkness (Jan 27, 2014)

ElasticPancakes said:


> Yeah that one is great, I should have elaborated. A non flamed natural finish. Something like a spalted maple or natural ash. I know I know, that's custom shop territory and a dream that will likely never come true, but I can still dream



Oh man, a spalted maple dinky would be sex.


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah can you imagine...


----------



## Dan (Jan 27, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> I spy a black with lime green bevels/inlays/binding RR 7 string with a reverse headstock. They couldn't give that to us in a production model, but tease us with a custom model at NAMM.



It's a custom built 7 for Monster Energy. Wouldn't surprise me if it goes to some reunited nu metal bands guitarist


----------



## Nlelith (Jan 27, 2014)

youngthrasher9 said:


> I would love to know where you get your information. I think the proper sentence would have been "I don't prefer those pickups for metal"
> 
> I'm pretty sure Joe Duplantier and many, many other metal as **** guys would disagree with you.


Yeah, I know, sorry for that. I actually confused them with something else I guess, and didn't have time to make certain of it. Checked some comparisons of it on youtube when got home the same day and it sounds really good  Now I'm GASing over the purple DK2MHT


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jan 27, 2014)

Nlelith said:


> Yeah, I know, sorry for that. Now I'm GASing over the purple DK2MHT



It's all good. 

It's a good time to be a guitar player. 

Purple isn't my usual color choice, but on that guitar, holy crap it's awesome looking!


----------



## Leurdamort (Jan 27, 2014)

Dan said:


> It's a custom built 7 for Monster Energy. Wouldn't surprise me if it goes to some reunited nu metal bands guitarist



How do you know?


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 27, 2014)

I was really disappointed with Jackson this year... all you hear is them talking about their guitars being a throwback to the 80's. New X series soloists in 80's inspired colors etc. 
I get what they are trying to do and some of their guitars are really cool but I kinda feel like they are stuck in the 80's/90's, what sold back then does not necessarily sell today.

Then the incorrect product information, is the DK7Q rosewood or ebony(or maple as written in the catalog lol?) When will the Broderick soloists start shipping? 

and stuff like this just makes me loose faith in Jackson.




(from roodyrocker at jcfonline)


The yellow and black RRXMG doesn't even have the truss rod cover installed on the promo pic


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 27, 2014)

Here here! I've been waiting on those Broderick sigs for ages now...

Anyone think Jackson will ever get back into Japanese hands? Those are still my favourite Jacksons to date. School me if this is totally crazy, I'm keen to know.

More on topic, although I'm not interested, it's nice that the JS line are looking better than ever. I have a friend who LOVES them, just sticks new pups and hardware in em.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 27, 2014)

Looking forward to the DK7 pro


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2014)

ElasticPancakes said:


> Anyone think Jackson will ever get back into Japanese hands? Those are still my favourite Jacksons to date. School me if this is totally crazy, I'm keen to know.



I heard the factory was damaged in the tsunami or earthquake a few years ago, so probably not. If they did bring back Japanese production, I wonder how expensive they'd be, though?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hold the presses, what are these in this picture? Do I see reverse headstock San Dimas Models?


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jan 27, 2014)

That's the custom shop section.


----------



## Dooky (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm really excited for the DK7 Pro's. 
I just can't decide whether I want the DK7-Q or DK7-M.


----------



## Workhorse (Jan 27, 2014)

Jackson have been such a disappointment this year.


----------



## Herzog_Frost (Jan 27, 2014)

Workhorse said:


> Jackson have been such a disappointment this year.



Jackson does it every year since I don't know...Can't remember any interesting and "catchy" model for the last 5-7 years.

Duplantier sig is nice, but volume tone  prefer strings-throgh-body


----------



## SwanWings (Jan 27, 2014)

those DK2MHT's came out earlier this year. I have a blue one  The heel is pretty rad, but to be honest I don't play that high very often. I do actually use it more often than my ESP horizon. The ESP has slightly better build quality, but I just love how alive the Jackson feels!


----------



## Nlelith (Jan 28, 2014)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Purple isn't my usual color choice but on that guitar crap it's awesome looking.


English is not my first language, and I'm a little confused if you actually mean DK2MHT is a bad guitar when you called it crap. If yes, why do think so?



SwanWings said:


> those DK2MHT's came out earlier this year. I have a blue one  The heel is pretty rad, but to be honest I don't play that high very often. I do actually use it more often than my ESP horizon. The ESP has slightly better build quality, but I just love how alive the Jackson feels!


Do you know what country those Pro models are built in? And how it's build quality compares to Schecter guitars? I'm considering their passive/hipshot Banshee as well.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 28, 2014)

Nlelith said:


> Do you know what country those Pro models are built in? And how it's build quality compares to Schecter guitars? I'm considering their passive/hipshot Banshee as well.





The Pro series Jackson guitars are made in Mexico. I don't have any first-hand experience with this line so I can't speak to quality comparisons with Schecter's Korean models but from what I've heard, it's relatively close (although maybe not quite as good).


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 28, 2014)

Nlelith said:


> English is not my first language, and I'm a little confused if you actually mean DK2MHT is a bad guitar when you called it crap. If yes, why do think so?



It doesn't appear to be his, either.  I think he meant to put a comma in front of and after "crap," and meant it as, "crap, it's awesome," like, "bloody hell, that's nice!"


----------



## ovlott (Jan 28, 2014)

Jackson has seriously peaked my interest the most this year, I am SO
gonna get the DK7M and then throw a JB/59 in with black/cream coils

*Drools*


----------



## Tango616 (Jan 28, 2014)

Fenceclimber said:


>



Not gunna lie, I want that pink one so ....ing bad.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 28, 2014)

youngthrasher9 said:


> That's the custom shop section.



That is disappointing.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 28, 2014)

After least year with the release of the B7s and B8s and Custom Select options, I was hoping for more. Guess Not..

Schecter, Ibanez, PRS and ESP took this NAMM


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 28, 2014)

youngthrasher9 said:


> I would love to know where you get your information. I think the proper sentence would have been "I don't prefer those pickups for metal"
> 
> I'm pretty sure Joe Duplantier and many, many other metal as **** guys would disagree with you.



With modern amps, you can use a freaking PAF for metal. It's all in what *you* want, personally.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 28, 2014)

Witcher said:


> Jackson does it every year since I don't know...Can't remember any interesting and "catchy" model for the last 5-7 years.
> 
> Duplantier sig is nice, but volume tone  prefer strings-throgh-body



Really? After revamping the line completely over the last four years? They've introduced USA-made 27" scale 7 & 8 strings, 26.5" scale 7 string import Soloists, and now 25.5" scale 7 string Dinkys, and above entry-level 7s and 8s. This is the most change they've had in YEARS.

If they'd make a decent RR7, they'd probably sell some of them, but that's about all I could think of them adding. I'll bet the Custom Select 7 string Soloist option will be along this year, too, and not just in Masterbuilt.

There's not going to be any spectacular new production USA guitar - the B7 and B8 just came out last year, and filled the real model hole the had. They've consolidated to what sells, and the rest is for the custom shop, which still has orders stacked up.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 28, 2014)

eaeolian said:


> I'll bet the Custom Select 7 string Soloist option will be along this year, too, and not just in Masterbuilt.



I heard back from a dealer yesterday and he confirmed you can now get a Custom Select SL2H-7.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 28, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> I heard back from a dealer yesterday and he confirmed you can now get a Custom Select SL2H-7.



That grinding sound you're hearing is my wallet cringing.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 28, 2014)

Well in that case, Jackson is now up there with the rest of them. All I wanted was an Sl2h-7, and we got it. Well done Jackson, well done!


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 28, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> Well in that case, Jackson is now up there with the rest of them. All I wanted was an Sl2h-7, and we got it. Well done Jackson, well done!



A lot of other really cool options too!

New Custom Select options include:

- SL2H-7
- RR24
- Hardtail Option (not available on a Dinky)
- New pickup configurations (1 Hum, H-S, H-S-S)
- Mahogany body wood and neck wood options
- AT1 headstock and Reverse AT1 headstock (like the Broderick)
- Flame Maple or Birdseye Maple fretboard options
- Reverse Sharkfins
- Black binding
- Locking tuners
- Straplocks
- Direct mount pickups
- Graphite Reinforced necks


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 28, 2014)

Bro, where did you hear such good tidings of great joy from Jackson?!? This is awesome!


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 28, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> Bro, where did you hear such good tidings of great joy from Jackson?!? This is awesome!



I have the new 2014 Custom Select options menu and I also contacted a dealer asking about the new options as well.


----------



## Nag (Jan 28, 2014)

narad said:


> People don't play Rhoads or Kellys for the ergonomics. What are you proposing to change exactly that'll fix this? Fill the one of the body wings with lead?



rhoads : just place the strap pins further apart from each other (at the tip of the long horn for example)

kelly : bigger body (like it used to have, like, 30 years ago) and again, strap pin at the tip

done.

I do play my RR for ergonomics. I find it much easier to play than a superstrat or any common shape. it's just not as good as it COULD be with 2-3 minor tweaks.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nlelith said:


> English is not my first language, and I'm a little confused if you actually mean DK2MHT is a bad guitar when you called it crap.



I'm sorry. That's not what I meant at all, but that's my fault. I was using the word crap as an exclamation. I think the guitar is awesome. What I should have said was "Holy crap, that guitar is awesome!".


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> It doesn't appear to be his, either.



 Yeah, that was a poorly constructed sentence on my part.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 28, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> - Hardtail King V



A 25.5" hard tail King V, or the regular KV2T?

That and a KE2T are all I want from Jackson.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 28, 2014)

StevenC said:


> A 25.5" hard tail King V, or the regular KV2T?
> 
> That and a KE2T are all I want from Jackson.



I am looking at the Custom Select sheet right now for 2014, and it looks like both a KV2T and a KE2T are available. In fact the DK1 is the only model that cannot have a fixed bridge.


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I would really like to score a KV7 or an SL2H7, as long as they get the full sized inlays. I would have to sell a lot of guitars though!


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 28, 2014)

StevenC said:


> A 25.5" hard tail King V, or the regular KV2T?
> 
> That and a KE2T are all I want from Jackson.



A 25.5" hardtail King V. (String-through KV2.)

The new sheet has 2 bridges to choose from: An OFR (that you can get recessed or not) and a tune-o-matic. Like Church said, the only model you can't get the tune-o-matic on is the Dinky.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 28, 2014)

A Jackson is in my future.


----------



## InfernalNoise (Jan 28, 2014)

To me Jackson still has no replacement for the high-end japanese models they used to have, as i think their current Pro-Series (qualitywise) is just a X-Series with ebony and maple fretboards. All the Sl2s i tried had quality issues compared even to my cheapest japanese Jackson (JDR94) and just didn't feel like i'm used to from my japanese and USA Jacksons.
Yeah at first i'm a Jackson-Player since the early 90s and i'm disappointed with what they do. 

Regarding those fails within their promotion: Sometimes you could think they just don't care. Remember the Promo-Video (i think it was the X-Series Slat) where the Sustain was lacking bad? Things like that shoudn't happen.


But to be fair, the last Jacksons that came out of Japan i tried or bought (and sold with one exception) often had some kind of a dead wood syndrom or showed some signs of sloppiness build quality-wise compared to the very high quality i was used to. Especially my Japanese jacksons from the early 90s are still (after more than 20 years now) some of my absolute favourite guitars. They just live and breath.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 28, 2014)

StevenC said:


> That and a KE2T are all I want from Jackson.



Custom Select, then. Otherwise, yeah, they sold so well LAST time...


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 28, 2014)

InfernalNoise said:


> To me Jackson still has no replacement for the high-end japanese models they used to have, as i think their current Pro-Series (qualitywise) is just a X-Series with ebony and maple fretboards. All the Sl2s i tried had quality issues compared even to my cheapest japanese Jackson (JDR94) and just didn't feel like i'm used to from my japanese and USA Jacksons.
> Yeah at first i'm a Jackson-Player since the early 90s and i'm disappointed with what they do.
> 
> Regarding those fails within their promotion: Sometimes you could think they just don't care. Remember the Promo-Video (i think it was the X-Series Slat) where the Sustain was lacking bad? Things like that shoudn't happen.



I think *everything* Pro has moved to Mexico (though don't quote me), so it'll be better quality.




InfernalNoise said:


> But to be fair, the last Jacksons that came out of Japan i tried or bought (and sold with one exception) often had some kind of a dead wood syndrom or showed some signs of sloppiness build quality-wise compared to the very high quality i was used to. Especially my Japanese jacksons from the early 90s are still (after more than 20 years now) some of my absolute favourite guitars. They just live and breath.



You're just not going to get top-quality wood at the $800-$1000 price point like you did in the '90s anymore. The Jackson stuff is on par with everything else I've played in the respective price ranges. Unfortunately, that means a similar dud rate.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 28, 2014)

ElasticPancakes said:


> Maybe they are staggering their releases this year?
> 
> Perhaps all their models weren't ready for NAMM this year or they are being unconventional?



If I'm not mistaken the Custom Select line has limited runs multiple times a year. So they're not doing anything abnormal, but they have made some really tempting ones. The blackened KV is up there for me. 

I'm not sure what so many people expect from companies at NAMM. They can't reinvent the wheel every year and do it well or avoid over-diluting the markets. Jackson released a bunch of new stuff mid-late 2013 including a new model (B7). 
I kind of feel crazy for being one of the only ones who sees the current Pro Series as a good move. I love both of my Pro Series and the reverse headstock DK7 looks killer. We all love the MIJ models, but they lost their factory in a tsunami and there is still a massive radioactive fallout going on. What more do you want? They expanded and improved the X Series, Pro Series and have improved the Custom Select line which is probably one of the most reasonably priced and seemingly quick turn around custom shops out there. 
/rant. 

I'm really digging what Jackson, E-II, Ibanez, and Schecter are doing this year, both in terms of new options and pricing compared to last year.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 28, 2014)

Also as stated Jackson has Released a proper Sl2h-7, Fixed Bridge KV2, and an RR-24 USA model. There really is not much you can ask of Jackson as of now.


----------



## MKII (Jan 28, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> A lot of other really cool options too!
> 
> New Custom Select options include:
> 
> ...



I almost shit myself. Then i got rational. After 25 years thought this to good to be true, even after i saw the initial post about a 7 being a custom select option i didn't believe it. Again after the post above i thought rationally after a few seconds and said bs outloud. And as i am now looking at the 2014 Custom Select order form and i only see SL2H7 as a masterbuilt option and nowhere do i see reversed sharkies at all. 
Although Jackson is know for having pretty crappy communication in the print/specs department i am again holding out for a miracle.. but barley.
And I would have ordered already within a few minutes of seeing this post at least a Soloist 7 and probably an RR24 both with SS frets and reversed Sharks if it were in the spec sheet as a normal Custom Select.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 28, 2014)

MKII said:


> I almost shit myself. Then i got rational. After 25 years thought this to good to be true, even after i saw the initial post about a 7 being a custom select option i didn't believe it. Again after the post above i thought rationally after a few seconds and said bs outloud. And as i am now looking at the 2014 Custom Select order form and i only see SL2H7 as a masterbuilt option and nowhere do i see reversed sharkies at all.
> Although Jackson is know for having pretty crappy communication in the print/specs department i am again holding out for a miracle.. but barley.
> And I would have ordered already within a few minutes of seeing this post at least a Soloist 7 and probably an RR24 both with SS frets and reversed Sharks if it were in the spec sheet as a normal Custom Select.



Even though they're currently not on the Options Menu, (Jackson now has it on their website for those interested), I've gotten confirmation from a dealer that you can get an SL2H-7 through the Custom Select program as well as reverse sharkfins.


----------



## MKII (Jan 28, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> Even though they're currently not on the Options Menu, (Jackson now has it on their website for those interested), I've gotten confirmation from a dealer that you can get an SL2H-7 through the Custom Select program as well as reverse sharkfins.




Then the Zombie Apacalypse, Hell freezing over and Flying Pigs incoming. Now the choice is much harder - Jackson Custom, or go out like Charlie Sheen on a pre apocalyptic Las Vegas Bender.


----------



## InfernalNoise (Jan 28, 2014)

eaeolian said:


> I think *everything* Pro has moved to Mexico (though don't quote me), so it'll be better quality.


yes i've heard that rumors, too. I think it would be a good move, as in my opinion, the mexican Jacksons are better built compared to the indonesian ones. At least the ones i played in stores.




eaeolian said:


> You're just not going to get top-quality wood at the $800-$1000 price point like you did in the '90s anymore. The Jackson stuff is on par with everything else I've played in the respective price ranges. Unfortunately, that means a similar dud rate.


Sad but seems to be true. 

But i want to add, that there were some higher end models (some SLSMGs, Elite Soloist and Rhoads, Slat3-6) i owned/played that were really really dead sounding. 
Nearly not resonating, especially thin sound even compared to a much cheaper 2004 RR3. Never played guitars again that were so thin, dull sounding. And trust me, it was hard to admit that as a Jackson-Fan from the heart.




feraledge said:


> We all love the MIJ models, but they lost their factory in a tsunami and there is still a massive radioactive fallout going on. What more do you want?


The closure of the japanese factory (Chushin Gakki) wasn't caused by a natural disaster in any way. 
It was handmade, caused by some old, outdated, more and more unprofitable contracts between FMIC and Chushin Gakki. 
It was said, that Chushin Gakki was making nearly no profit over the last years of the production. At least this is what i remember.





feraledge said:


> They expanded and improved the X Series, Pro Series and have improved the Custom Select line which is probably one of the most reasonably priced and seemingly quick turn around custom shops out there.



What i am really missing in their current line-up is something between the 700/800 Pro and their (meanwhile) 2600-3000 USA-Select-Series. Something like those SLSs, Slat3s, SL3, RR24 and so on. Maybe even a bit higher priced than those had been. Here in germany prices on USA-models have insanely grown over the last 4-5 years.

And maybe a bit more care with some of their promotions, a customer service/distribution that knows facts about their current (and their discontinued) line-up. 


//Edit:
Oh what i forgot in my wishlist : Some higher end 6 or 7 string SLSs (shaped like the japanese ones) with/without Floyd Rose, higher-mid-range (non-USA) Warriors, maybe some Stealths or Kelly Stars again?


----------



## feraledge (Jan 28, 2014)

InfernalNoise said:


> The closure of the japanese factory (Chushin Gakki) wasn't caused by a natural disaster in any way.
> It was handmade, caused by some old, outdated, more and more unprofitable contracts between FMIC and Chushin Gakki.
> It was said, that Chushin Gakki was making nearly no profit over the last years of the production. At least this is what i remember.



I stand corrected. Didn't someone lose a factory?


----------



## Boogyman69 (Jan 29, 2014)

So many cool Jackos on that wall!


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 30, 2014)

Any body got a pic of the back of the reversed dinky 7?


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jan 30, 2014)

already contacted my dealer about a mahogany rhoads...to quilt top or not to quilt top, to pick guard or not to pickguard. direct mount? i think so. lol loving the new options. Picking a finish is difficult. I really hope the sl2h-7 is available to...thats def in my near future (if i hit the lotto)


----------

